# In need of help from creative minds



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

I speak to driver's ed classes about accident prevention and what to do if you're involved in an accident. My main focus is wearing a seat belt. This semester, I'm ordering wrist bands that have some sort of slogan on them to encourage kids to buckle up. But "buckle up" just doesn't seem to be strong enough for my purpose. I've looked at a lot of different sites for ideas, but nothing really seems appropriate for teens. 

If anyone has any ideas or has heard a good one before, please let me know. I'm running short on time.

Thanks!


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 18, 2008)

Show them some nice big coloured (colored) photo's of the windscreen's that the patient's have just gone through, because they weren't wearing their seat belts!
And maybe an after shot of a wheelchair, for the lucky ones!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh trust me, I've got plenty of pictures!


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 18, 2008)

Slogan what about: 'Buckle up- It's in your hands!' or 'Buckle up - It's your life!' or  'Buckle up and see tomorrow!'

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 18, 2008)

As for the wristbands...

"buckle up or eat glass" (found when I google image searched buckle up)
"click it or die" 
something about "55 every day"... based on statistics 55 deaths that could've been prevented had the person been wearing a seat belt occur every day in America.

I don't know how much space you have.. but something along the lines of "the question isn't whether you will crash or not. the question is... will you survive?"


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

these are great so far, keep 'em coming.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 18, 2008)

While you're there maybe you could say a word or two about pulling to the right for emergency vehicles.  I often see young drivers just stopping, hoping that we somehow can maneuver our huge run through the obstacle course of stopped drivers.


----------



## OminousFinding (Feb 19, 2008)

Any of the above phrases would seem good, although I think you may be using the wrong medium to convey the message. What are 15 and 16 year olds going to do with a wristband? Lance's "Livestrong" yellow bands were popular, and all the celebs were wearing them, but that's because he's Lance B)

Thought about having something printed on a keychain instead? Something that might actually make it into their car and stick around for a while--even if it ends up on a set of extra keys?


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 20, 2008)

Ominous, that's a great idea! The original reason that I went with wrist bands was because they've been really popular with that generation...not only because of Lance, though he's sort of the founder. 

I'm starting to look into key chains now, so thanks again. Any more slogan ideas? I suppose with the key chains, I could probably fit more text onto them, to that really leaves room for more ideas.


----------



## OminousFinding (Feb 20, 2008)

*ofLife said:


> Ominous, that's a great idea! The original reason that I went with wrist bands was because they've been really popular with that generation...not only because of Lance, though he's sort of the founder.
> 
> I'm starting to look into key chains now, so thanks again. Any more slogan ideas? I suppose with the key chains, I could probably fit more text onto them, to that really leaves room for more ideas.



You can also do lanyards (with a keyring) attached at the end. Those are popular esp with the sports crowd because you can hang/tie/toss/stuff your keys places AND you can fit a really long slogan on them.

Just an idea:

"Buckle up--It makes it harder for aliens to snatch you from your car"
"You can learn a lot from a dummy--Buckle up!"
"Buckle up (insert State here)"

(all of which were blatantly stolen from a quick Google search) 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/11A8J5VPPML._AA280_.jpg


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe a lanyard slogan could be:

Wear your seatbelt like your life depended on it!

Think seatbelts are uncomfortable?  Try a wheelchair

Not fastening your seatbelt could be the last mistake you ever make

Roll your car first, roll a wheelchair forever


Just a few off the top of my noodle; apologies if they were lifted from somewhere...


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 20, 2008)

lanyards, thats a good one, too. looks like i might be getting a $2000 grant from State Farm, so that'll help. I like the one about aliens lol Any other ideas?


----------



## babygirl2882 (Feb 24, 2008)

OminousFinding said:


> * "Buckle up--It makes it harder for aliens to snatch you from your car"*


LOVE THAT ONE!!!!!



Tincanfireman said:


> Wear your seatbelt like your life depended on it!
> Think seatbelts are uncomfortable?  Try a wheelchair
> Not fastening your seatbelt could be the last mistake you ever make
> Roll your car first, roll a wheelchair forever


Good ones!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 24, 2008)

In my state (Miss), lack of seat belt use is now a primary offense.  Meaning they can pull you over and write you a ticket just for not wearing your seat belt.  The state trooper's slogan on their PSA campaign is:  "Click it or ticket".

If your state is like ours, you can use that.


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 25, 2008)

Its the same law in WI, and that's one I've heard a lot. Its catchy, but my message goes a lot deeper than "you'll get fined." Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## HeadUp (Feb 26, 2008)

seatbelts save lives, one day it could be yours


----------



## Guardian (Feb 27, 2008)

How about,

"Don't buckle up. We need to thin the herd, and you would be great start!"


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 27, 2008)

lol Guardian, I like that one a lot...however, I don't think all those angry soccer moms would agree


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, BTW Everyone--

I'm meeting with the state level (WI) Human Resources people from State Farm on April 2 or 3 to discuss getting sponsored. They usually offer a $2,000 grant to things like this, but they seem to have a special interest in what I'm doing. They've also mentioned something about me speaking at hearings...

could be interesting. Keep the ideas coming. I love reading them.


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2008)

Something like this:

You don't have to wear a seatbelt in a wheelchair.


----------



## certguy (Feb 28, 2008)

How about ; 

LOVE YOUR FAMILY ? BUCKLE UP .



SEE THE LIGHT , PULL TO THE RIGHT . ( for emergency vehicles )


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 28, 2008)

Our local pre-prom, trauma prevention talks have found that high school students don't respond as well to the gory photos of what 'might happen'.  They are much more affected by photos of kids who died in accidents doing normal kid stuff. The snapshots of victims playing with their dog, or standing next to the new car. Those photos allow the students to relate to these kids as human, normal and just like them. The fact that they are dead due to some stupid accident or error in judgement is more effective than a billion photos of crumpled cars or bloody MVA scenes.


----------



## OminousFinding (Feb 28, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Our local pre-prom, trauma prevention talks have found that high school students don't respond as well to the gory photos of what 'might happen'.  They are much more affected by photos of kids who died in accidents doing normal kid stuff. The snapshots of victims playing with their dog, or standing next to the new car. Those photos allow the students to relate to these kids as human, normal and just like them. The fact that they are dead due to some stupid accident or error in judgement is more effective than a billion photos of crumpled cars or bloody MVA scenes.



+1

Unless it's put in context, it doesn't really make a connection.

When I was in school, there was an ETOH high-speed MVA where a high school student (driver) died, and the 9th grade junior high girlfriend lived. 2 years later, the responding EMT's and Paramedics came in to discuss what they experienced. There was a slide show of the student, including him and his girlfriend together, the (then) new Acura he drove. His surviving girlfriend spoke. The surviving family spoke. OH GOD that still brings tears to my eyes.

Granted, that's a special situation, but even a personal story, or having a student relay a personal story can be very moving.


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I completely understand what you're saying.

I was involved in an accident in July where a girl from my  high school died...she hit me head on and wasnt wearing her seatbelt...that's how this whole thing started.

I suppose I should've clarified this earlier. My presentation is a lot more than just a bunch of gory pictures. Its me, explaining step by step what happened to ME and how its effected not only my own life but hundreds of people.

I also share a story a girl asked me to read to students. She was dating a boy who died not far from my home town in a careless accident. 

I've had students cry during my presentation...and sometimes I even break down a bit. One girl actually found the need in her heart to come up to me and hug me afterwards. I'm getting to them.

As far as emotional power goes, trust me, I've got it covered.


----------



## GregB (Feb 29, 2008)

How about: 
Give a click
Make the click
Strap yourself in,  it could be the (last) ride of your life
Don't be a prick, make the click
Make the click if you give a lick
Life could be quick if you don't make the click
Click it or kick it
Buckle with a chuckle
Always use protection (ok maybe not)


----------



## *ofLife (Mar 1, 2008)

"Make the click." I like that one.
My mom enjoyed "Don't be a prick, make the click." lol


----------

